# judo clubs



## carl weatherby (Aug 24, 2010)

Myself and my wife are moving over in march,i am a judo instructor in England and are looking maybe to carry on training,only as a hobby are there any clubs in Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carl weatherby said:


> Myself and my wife are moving over in march,i am a judo instructor in England and are looking maybe to carry on training,only as a hobby are there any clubs in Cyprus.


There are certainly several judo clubs in Paphos, I can't speak for any other towns.


----------



## carl weatherby (Aug 24, 2010)

Veronica said:


> There are certainly several judo clubs in Paphos, I can't speak for any other towns.


thanks Veronica,i will have a look when we visit in October


----------

